

How much web browser can you put in 128 lines of code? - Garbage
http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB948.html

======
unwind
... if you use PyQt4 and WebKit as your basic building blocks, of course.
Basically all the application code does is connect things together to make a
browser. Still, quite neat.

